# 11 adorable baby hamsters need good homes (gloucester uk)



## sophiechamings

Hi, I wondered if anyone could provide a home to a lovely baby syrian hamster? I live in cheltenham, gloucestershire, uk.

I have 11 adorable babies and they are ready for re-homing. Their dad (owl) is from a breeder who shows hamsters and I rescued the mum (maddie) from the rspca adoption corner at pets at home. 

They are both exceptionally friendly. Owl (dad) is incredibly relaxed and Maddie (mum) is cleverer than any hamster i've had before.

The lovely babies are a mix of long and short haired and different colours. They are handled daily so getting very friendly now and they are very pretty and gentle natured.

Im finding it really hard to find good homes for them and hoped someone here might be wanting another hamster now or at some point soon.

If you do or if you know anyone that does, please let me know as I dont want to give them to a pet shop nor to bad homes.

Sophie x


----------



## wind1

Surely 'rescuing' a hamster from the rspca and breeding from her defeats the object slightly?? You have 'rescued' one but created another eleven. What happens if you can't find homes for them? They will probably end up in rescue


----------



## StormyThai

Not only is it unethical (and against RSPCA's rescue policy) to breed from a rescue animal, it is also against forum rules to advertise animals for sale on this site...


If you want more hamsters then rescue or visit a reputable breeder...leave breeding to those in the know!


----------



## ForestWomble

Wish I could help, but can not. 

If you can't find homes for them all I hope you are prepared to house them all yourself in suitable cages.


----------



## emzybabe

I hope you find loveing homes for these babies, I just wanted to add that they need separating at 4 weeks old to stop them breeding


----------



## Xx Natalie xx

Hiya have u still got hamsters?? I'm after 2 xx


----------



## elmthesofties

Xx Natalie xx said:


> Hiya have u still got hamsters?? I'm after 2 xx


This thread is over a year old and OP hasn't been seen since posting the advert.
Also, if you want hamsters, go to a good breeder or a rescue. Don't give money to 'have-a-go' breeders!


----------

